# Oophorectomy



## jsanc07 (Sep 24, 2009)

We had a patient that had a laparoscopic right oophorectomy and a laparoscopic removal of pelvic mass. I am uncertain if the correct coding for these 2 procedures is 58660 and 58661, or should it just be 58670-22? Thanks for any help!


----------



## tsteink1 (Sep 24, 2009)

*laparoscopy*

Hi,

I think you would use 58661 for the oophorectomy.  What kind of pelvic mass?  

Terri


----------



## waneta00 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'd use 58661 for the oophorectomy. 58662 may be your code for the mass excision. Look at the description and see if that fits. Thanks.


----------



## imjsanderson (Sep 24, 2009)

Look at 58545-58546, was the mass a fibroid mass?


----------

